# Good burr grinder for espresso



## Rps (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi. First time I have used a forum. I am an italianophile and make daily a moka but also enjoy espresso. I hand grind beans with a Rhinowares burr grinder. Now I want to go electric. I have looked at all the uk reviews on domestic burr grinders and somewhere every set of reviews has several people saying that the grinder cannot do decent fine grinding for espresso. So it seems that there are none but I cannot believe that. So does anyone have experience of a burr grinder that reliably and consistently does extra fine grinding? Any feedback greatly appreciated. Robin


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Eureka Mignon should do the trick.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Welcome Robin, what's your budget? Should help people on here help u ;-)


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

It's true that many of the 'consumer' grinders in the £35-100ish range won't grind for espresso. And espresso is all about the grind. There's a wealth of knowledge on here about grinders for espresso, but it would be handy to know what budget, space, noise and aesthetic restrictions you may have. As funinacup says, the Mignon is capable of good espresso, looks great, and is very compact for an espresso grinder. It's also relatively affordable at about £280. There are cheaper grinders that will grind for spro and many people here buy used and sell used examples as they upgrade. If £280 is "HOW much?!" then definitely look at used grinders (people on here tend to look after them, and/or modify them to improve retention etc). Alternatives are Mazzer Mini, Iberital MC2, Graef, and one or two from Baratza. Not sure of model names off the top of my head.

You will need to keep your Rhino for brewed coffee - espresso grinders do not cope well with being adjusted back and forth between grind settings - you'll waste a bucket load of coffee dialling it back in each time if you do.

Have you read this thread by Coffee Chap yet? Might help you.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=17071

Hope that helps.


----------



## Rps (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks for that recommendation. Eureka looks good so I will now add it to my shortlist.


----------



## Rps (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks for that recommendation. Eureka looks good so I will now add it to my shortlist.


----------



## Rps (Mar 9, 2017)

Budget around £300 but flexible and most importantly want fine grind for the long term!


----------



## Rps (Mar 9, 2017)

Really helpful thanks. I will check out your choices and comment in time. And your idea re Rhino also good. Budget around £300 but flexible in pursuit of quality and main issue is not too big re height - around 30 cm ideally.


----------



## apizano (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi hotmetal

I like the size of the Mignon, but how does it compare with some of the bigger commercial grinders, like a SAB/fiorenzato type? Can I achieve similar outputs? and do you know if the mignon requires more regular re-setting than a commercial one?

Thanks!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I would imagine you could get a Mazzer Mini for around budget like this one on fleabay, but it's 46cm high (which is still very kitchen friendly considering what a lot of us are using)


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

I think don't worry too much about height as if you are a bit of a DIY person you can always manage to make hoppers smaller or shorter as there is no point to keep beans in the hopper as a home user, you would like to keep them in an airtight jar.


----------

